# Bear Lake Cisco are running



## naturalist (Aug 20, 2011)

My son and I made a trip to Bear Lake this morning (Monday January 20) to dip Bonneville Cisco. We had heard that people were starting to dip fish last Friday so we thought today would be a good time to give it a try. The open water on the east side was flat and glassy, making it easy to see lots of fish. There were not many people dipping, maybe 30 or 40 along the main stretch of Cisco Beach. Access is not a problem for vehicles as there is little snow on the ground. We arrived about 7:30 a.m. and stayed until 8:45 a.m., and when we left there were still lots of fish coming in close to shore. The temperature was 19 F while we were there so it wasn't really too cold. I don't know if the run peaked today but it was close to being as good as I have ever seen it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That sounds fun!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

We did that a couple times. It was a blast! My dad canned them in mustard sauce like canned sardines in stores. I wish I had got his mustard sauce recipe before he died.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've only managed to catch them through the ice, every time I've gone with open water the wind was blowing and the waves made it impossible. I'm itchy to go again this year.


----------

